# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Opinions on best MMA fight promoter

## tigerspawn

I watched Bellator 94, 95, and 96 last week and was very impressed. Every fight on their card was worth watching. Lately UFC has been putting on mediocre fights and their events have not been worth watching. I enjoy a good ground game but I dont consider repeatedly take someone down and holding them there fighting. I want to see the fighters attempting to improve their position, making multiple attempts at submissions, or ground and pound. Does anyone else think that the UFC has become boring?

----------


## pawn master

Big Time. I never use to miss a card now I pick and choose which ones to watch. I always watch GSP fight because I am waiting to see him lose which I believe Hendricks will accomplish. Theirs really no competition in the heavy weight division. My fav guy to watch in that division is Big country just because he goes all out every time. And after Henderson lost to Rashad at the last UFC I was real disappointed. Also when he lost to Machida both those fighters ran away from him. Gone are the good old days of Liddell and Couture knockouts.

----------


## gearbox

Gsp benson Condit even edgar have all adopted game plans to each fight is what they call it. They statistically analyze what to do to get points but avoid any dangerous situations. Stick and move or knock them down and lay on top.

I like all 3 fighters but I don't like there ideas of saying how good there are when you have had a 1 2 3 4 5 title fighte and zero knock outs all decisions.

I just want to see jones vs Silva someday  :Smilie:

----------


## DB1982

> Gsp benson Condit even edgar have all adopted game plans to each fight is what they call it. They statistically analyze what to do to get points but avoid any dangerous situations. Stick and move or knock them down and lay on top.
> 
> I like all 3 fighters but I don't like there ideas of saying how good there are when you have had a 1 2 3 4 5 title fighte and zero knock outs all decisions.
> 
> I just want to see jones vs Silva someday


I agree on GSP but Benson Condit and Edgar are beasts they have been in some wars.

I think it has a lot to with level of talent.
While Ballator is fun to watch its also amateurish. 
The UFC now has the best MMA talent of all promotions. 
Some when you reach that level of success you know need a strategy on top of talent to make it. 
MMA in general needs to do something about scoring . this take down point at the and of the round BS has got to go. They also should implement a sudden death round for fights that are to close to call.

----------


## DB1982

I like KO like everybody else but let's be honest here .
A KO is 80% luck honestly anyone can ko anyone with a lucky shot. 
I'm a submission guy. Now that's impressive no luck pure skill. 
To make another fighter Tap out that's breaking his spirit. 

Ko are just flashy that's why everybody likes them

----------


## gearbox

> I agree on GSP but Benson Condit and Edgar are beasts they have been in some wars.
> 
> I think it has a lot to with level of talent.
> While Ballator is fun to watch its also amateurish. 
> The UFC now has the best MMA talent of all promotions. 
> Some when you reach that level of success you know need a strategy on top of talent to make it. 
> MMA in general needs to do something about scoring . this take down point at the and of the round BS has got to go. They also should implement a sudden death round for fights that are to close to call.


Condit only did this style vs diaz so I should of left him out but he was not his killer self he was fight for points.

Benson has been but the last 4 fights he has been in and out. Pushing the fights speed tempo but just littke things here and there.
Him and edgar fought they were just going for more strikes per round thats it. I had Internet in the coaches corner and they were telling him the strike score after each round. All this ad gsp is strategic winnig. Winnings nonetheless but causing boring predictable fights

----------


## gearbox

> I like KO like everybody else but let's be honest here .
> A KO is 80% luck honestly anyone can ko anyone with a lucky shot. 
> I'm a submission guy. Now that's impressive no luck pure skill. 
> To make another fighter Tap out that's breaking his spirit. 
> 
> Ko are just flashy that's why everybody likes them


I am a submissions guy also and ko is cool but one or the other lets do something except jab move and lay on a guy.

I think its up to the challenger to step up and push the fight. Dont fight the same show that your better and you deserve the title. Thats what I think will happen with gsp Hendricks. Gsp may still win but it will be a boring decision or Hendricks knock out. Hendricks destroyed condit

----------


## DB1982

> Condit only did this style vs diaz so I should of left him out but he was not his killer self he was fight for points.
> 
> Benson has been but the last 4 fights he has been in and out. Pushing the fights speed tempo but just littke things here and there.
> Him and edgar fought they were just going for more strikes per round thats it. I had Internet in the coaches corner and they were telling him the strike score after each round. All this ad gsp is strategic winnig. Winnings nonetheless but causing boring predictable fights


Conduits style against Diaz was to not fight Diaz's fight. The Diaz brothers both run their mouths to lure you into a brawl. 
Yes Diaz is a better BOXER so why would anyone fight that fight. So Condit used leg kicks to Diaz lead leg . to slow him. Then Condit would go up top. Throw a quick combo and get out.

Diaz fans cry Condit was running. Really !! That's simply not the case. Condit is a smarter fighter he took Diaz out of his comfort zone plain n simple.

You complain about fighters try to out point others fighters with strikes. But yet at the same time knock Condit for his style against Diaz. When in fact the Diaz brother do exactly what you talk about with their Stockton slap. How often do you see them ko anyone. They don't they go out run their mouths and slap box.

The Condit Hendrix fight was 1 minute away from Conduit winning . Hendrix was totally gassed in the final round. 
While I like Hendrix I don't agree in the scoring in that fight.
Hendrix won cause of take downs.
But every time he took Condit down Condit got right back up. Plus Condit did more damage while on his back.

I believe if you get a point for taking an opponent down then equally the opponent should be able to negate that point by getting back up reasonably fast.

----------


## BG

> I believe if you get a point for taking an opponent down then equally the opponent should be able to negate that point by getting back up reasonably fast.


This needs to happen soon.

----------


## pawn master

There is a lot of talk Wiedman will beat Silva in his next fight. I do not think he will although I have been impressed with what he has done. What do you guys think?

Also if he does Silva VS Jones has to be within the next 12 months. Silva is getting up there Jones is still a pup its now or never. GSP wins this fight I think he retires. I think he will get knocked out though. If he does he will want a rematch and of course Dana will give it to him.

----------


## basketballfan22

I don't have a problem with GSP. I think he is a very smart fighter with great skills and athleticism. Sure it would be ideal if he would finish fights, but it is called mixed martial arts (MMA) for a reason. This isn't boxing, muay Thai, or Brazilian jiu-jitsu. Wrestling is probably the most important aspect of MMA. If a fighter can't stop his/her opponent's wrestling, then he/she should improve that facet of his/her repertoire.

As far as Silva vs. Jones is concerned, I believe Jon Jones would definitely win. Jon Jones is bigger, stronger, more athletic, and is a more well-rounded fighter than Silva. There is a reason Silva wants to fight GSP and not Jones.

----------


## pawn master

Silva is too big for GSP, won't happen.

----------


## Skoal21

GSP is the best in my opinion

----------


## Skoal21

Still a fan of forest griffin too

----------


## pawn master

forest retired months ago.

----------


## lstbred

The "lay & pray" aspect is plain boring....and I do BJJ. Ever see two BB's going at it? usually it's boring. I want to see a good a fight, doesnt have to be all striking or a brawl but at least make it entertaining.

----------


## krugerr

> The "lay & pray" aspect is plain boring....and I do BJJ. Ever see two BB's going at it? usually it's boring. I want to see a good a fight, doesnt have to be all striking or a brawl but at least make it entertaining.


Agree here. As much as my own skill is limited to mainly grappling/Vale Tudo and submissions, I find these technical fights interesting and entertaining, but when it's the slow time wasting seeking of bloody kamuras and arm bars, I get bored. 
I love a good match up with strikers too, gotta love them big blows and kicks!

----------


## lstbred

Exactly!! I'm a Judo guy too so when I see Ronda get a nice throw into an armbar it's cool, it's quick but hasnt been boring yet.

----------


## gearbox

> Conduits style against Diaz was to not fight Diaz's fight. The Diaz brothers both run their mouths to lure you into a brawl. 
> Yes Diaz is a better BOXER so why would anyone fight that fight. So Condit used leg kicks to Diaz lead leg . to slow him. Then Condit would go up top. Throw a quick combo and get out.
> 
> Diaz fans cry Condit was running. Really !! That's simply not the case. Condit is a smarter fighter he took Diaz out of his comfort zone plain n simple.
> 
> You complain about fighters try to out point others fighters with strikes. But yet at the same time knock Condit for his style against Diaz. When in fact the Diaz brother do exactly what you talk about with their Stockton slap. How often do you see them ko anyone. They don't they go out run their mouths and slap box.
> 
> The Condit Hendrix fight was 1 minute away from Conduit winning . Hendrix was totally gassed in the final round. 
> While I like Hendrix I don't agree in the scoring in that fight.
> ...


Starter's I hate the diaz brother's. They are over rated and show zero respect. I was saying condit did not go with his normal natural born killer style. He even admitted that it was hard to stick and move like his coach said to do. Part of his game plan to win the fight. I am not bagging on him I am just stating what was said and done. 

Hendrix s was tired but he totally injured his hand also. Even though he said he was fine. Only reason condit didnt get knocked out is cause his incredible chin. He is a warrior. If gsp gets caught with half of one of those he is down.not saying gsp will lose cause he always brings a perfect gm plan. I just know he is worried.

Silva would knock gsp out. No doubt in my mind.his height and reach alone. 

Jones and silva I really want to see. I would not count silva out at all.

----------


## DB1982

> Starter's I hate the diaz brother's. They are over rated and show zero respect. I was saying condit did not go with his normal natural born killer style. He even admitted that it was hard to stick and move like his coach said to do. Part of his game plan to win the fight. I am not bagging on him I am just stating what was said and done.
> 
> Hendrix s was tired but he totally injured his hand also. Even though he said he was fine. Only reason condit didnt get knocked out is cause his incredible chin. He is a warrior. If gsp gets caught with half of one of those he is down.not saying gsp will lose cause he always brings a perfect gm plan. I just know he is worried.
> 
> Silva would knock gsp out. No doubt in my mind.his height and reach alone.
> 
> Jones and silva I really want to see. I would not count silva out at all.


Yeah Silva would destroy GSP. And Silva vs Jones would be awesome if still put my money on Silva. Silva is just too hard to hit and I could see him hitting Jones at will. 

I agree Hendrix is a huge threat to GSP.
I'm also waiting for the Rory McDonald / Condit rematch that'll be a war.

----------


## Zodiac82

to OPs question....I definitely think Bellator puts on better overall fights....same thing when Strikeforce was around...better fight cards....I personally would rather have the Ufc...mainly because of the production/hype value behind it...Lately the ppv ufc cards have been mediocre at best...while there free fight cards have all been well worth the PPV price....weird huh...

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Zodiac82

now as for the Silva v Weidman fight talk....Silva's "ground game" will be even more exposed than when he rough Sonnen the first time....I was saying about 8 months ago.that this is the guy thats gonna beat him...thats why Silva's. been duckin him....this should be a great card....long over due for the Ufc(ppv wise)...I will be at the bar for this one

-Beast Mode-

----------


## BG

> .while there free fight cards have all been well worth the PPV price....weird huh...
> 
> -Beast Mode-


I swear they do that to make up for the bad ppv's.......

----------


## Zodiac82

> I swear they do that to make up for the bad ppv's.......


lol they need to keep that up....it's almost a given that the free cards will be worth the watch

-Beast Mode-

----------


## basketballfan22

I never understood how people claim GSP just "lays" on his opponents. While there have been a few fights where it seemed that way, most of the time he inflicts damage. Just look at Fitch's face after their fight. These same haters never say anything about the snore-fests that Silva has had. Remember Cote and Maia?

Silva-Jones is a definite mismatch. The same reasons Silva would beat GSP hold true for why Jones would beat Anderson: size and strength advantages. In addition to those advantages, I believe Jones is the better all-around fighter. He is a new generation of fighter (I know how often that cliché gets thrown around). As much as I love MMA, the level of the athletes that compete in it compared to the athletes in the NFL and the NBA are lightyears away. Jones, on the other hand, comes from a family of elite athletes. In addition to the fact that he has trained MMA for several years now, he also has excellent wrestling which is Silva's biggest weak point.

Besides the fact that Silva is afraid to fight Jones and instead calls out the smaller fighter in GSP, Silva himself has stated that he doesn't think he could beat Jones (http://www.mmamania.com/2013/7/1/448...prediction-ufc). That was not because of modesty either.

----------


## gearbox

> now as for the Silva v Weidman fight talk....Silva's "ground game" will be even more exposed than when he rough Sonnen the first time....I was saying about 8 months ago.that this is the guy thats gonna beat him...thats why Silva's. been duckin him....this should be a great card....long over due for the Ufc(ppv wise)...I will be at the bar for this one
> 
> -Beast Mode-


Silva has been ducking we weid cause he is a nobody to most of us. Silva is old not getting old. He wants big money fights and weid is not one of those. Silva will knock him out. Silva called out the smaller opponent gsp. He did so cause gsp fights make more then anyone else period. A lot more. He said he would fight jones but dana needs to entice him. 
Weid hae done nothing impressive and doesnt even deserve a title shot but they have no one else cause rashad didnt agree to drop down.

----------


## DB1982

> I never understood how people claim GSP just "lays" on his opponents. While there have been a few fights where it seemed that way, most of the time he inflicts damage. Just look at Fitch's face after their fight. These same haters never say anything about the snore-fests that Silva has had. Remember Cote and Maia?
> 
> Silva-Jones is a definite mismatch. The same reasons Silva would beat GSP hold true for why Jones would beat Anderson: size and strength advantages. In addition to those advantages, I believe Jones is the better all-around fighter. He is a new generation of fighter (I know how often that cliché gets thrown around). As much as I love MMA, the level of the athletes that compete in it compared to the athletes in the NFL and the NBA are lightyears away. Jones, on the other hand, comes from a family of elite athletes. In addition to the fact that he has trained MMA for several years now, he also has excellent wrestling which is Silva's biggest weak point.
> 
> Besides the fact that Silva is afraid to fight Jones and instead calls out the smaller fighter in GSP, Silva himself has stated that he doesn't think he could beat Jones (http://www.mmamania.com/2013/7/1/448...prediction-ufc). That was not because of modesty either.


I think your comparison of MMA to NFL is way off. Did you not ever see the TV special about Ben Henderson where Larry Fitzgerald shows up to watch him train.

Larry said it clear as day the training an Elite level fighter is above and beyond anything in the NFL.

Larry went on to say the NFL trains for short fast busrts of speed and power.
Meaning they train to do a certain thing at maximum potential for a max of 40sec then rest reset and do it again.

Where as MMA fighters trains for max speed n power for extended periods of time with minimal breaks. Not to mention there is no protection in MMA aside from 4.5oz gloves that due more to protect your hands then your opponents face.

I would venture to say there is more athleticism involved in MMA then either NBA or NFL.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Silva has been ducking we weid cause he is a nobody to most of us. Silva is old not getting old. He wants big money fights and weid is not one of those. Silva will knock him out. Silva called out the smaller opponent gsp. He did so cause gsp fights make more then anyone else period. A lot more. He said he would fight jones but dana needs to entice him.
> Weid hae done nothing impressive and doesnt even deserve a title shot but they have no one else cause rashad didnt agree to drop down.


whaaaaaaaaaat....weidman is undefeated firstly....and has won his fights convincingly....hes also a wrestler which Silva has his weaknesses against....Weidman is more than deserving of a title shot....Silva gets paid bank regardless....yrs of course certain fighters will get him more money but its not like he wont get a 300,000 show check anyway....Weidman will expose Silva

-Beast Mode-

----------


## DB1982

> http://www.mmamania.com/2013/7/1/4484802/anderson-silva-vs-jon-jones-super-fight-prediction-ufc[/URL]). That was not because of modesty either.


Silva has publicly said he's not scared to fight Jones simply the money gas to be right. For god sake Silva just signed a 10 fight deal. Do you honestly think Silva will be fighting that long no he wants to get paid before he retires. 

And let's think about this logically here.
Silva called out GSP first because its the smart thing to do.
Why?? 
Well if Silva were to call out Jones and then say Silva wins. There is no way in hell GSP will fight him after he just beat jones. Or say Silva loses to Jones well all the hype is now gone and GSP won't want to be the second UFC fighter to beat an aging Silva.

Now say Silva calls out GSP and more then likely wins that pretty much forces a Silva vs Jones with an even bigger hype machine behind it now.

I'm sure you can see now the reason why Silva is doing what he's doing because its smart.
Silva isn't ducking anyone n why should he. He is the best in the sport at this moment.

----------


## basketballfan22

> Silva has publicly said he's not scared to fight Jones simply the money gas to be right. For god sake Silva just signed a 10 fight deal. Do you honestly think Silva will be fighting that long no he wants to get paid before he retires. 
> 
> And let's think about this logically here.
> Silva called out GSP first because its the smart thing to do.
> Why?? 
> Well if Silva were to call out Jones and then say Silva wins. There is no way in hell GSP will fight him after he just beat jones. Or say Silva loses to Jones well all the hype is now gone and GSP won't want to be the second UFC fighter to beat an aging Silva.
> 
> Now say Silva calls out GSP and more then likely wins that pretty much forces a Silva vs Jones with an even bigger hype machine behind it now.
> 
> ...


I think you are mistaking cardio for athleticism. There is no question the level of athlete in sports like basketball and football are grossly superior. MMA training may be more intense, but it is from a cardio aspect. Football players are faster, stronger, more agile, have better hand-eye coordination, and better balance. It makes sense too. Sports like basketball and football have been around A LOT longer than MMA, so there are WAY more kids practicing those sports than MMA. Just by sheer math and statistics, it makes sense why those sports would have better athletes: there is a much larger pool to choose from. In addition to that, why would elite athletes choose MMA? In the NFL and NBA you will make insanely more money both on average and at the highest level. The highest paid MMA athlete, GSP, makes way less than most NFL and NBA players; and GSP is a huge outlier. Have you seen the pay that MMA fighters make? Why would one who possesses elite athleticism choose a sport where you get hurt more, get paid WAY less, are a tenth as famous (so you won't be raking in the ladies nearly as much), and don't enjoy the protection from players' unions? Give me LeBron and AP over any MMA fighter. They are a hundred times better athlete than even guys like GSP.

Silva is definitely afraid of Jones. I understand the logic of taking a GSP fight before a Jones fight; but the fact remains, he just started recently warming up to the idea of fighting Jones. Also that 10-fight contract he has is bullshit. He just said it himself (like he said he would lose to Jones) that he won't finish that contract. He is way too old. I also don't believe he is the best. Currently, he is the best of all time; but that is a title earned from an entire career. He is not as elite as Jones is right now. It is similar to saying Jordan is better than LeBron (not as extreme, but the logic is the same). Jordan has had a better career so far, and he may even be better than James when LeBron retires; but right now he isn't as good. Again I know that is extreme as MJ is old as hell, but people tend to think that because Anderson is the greatest of all time (GOAT) and he is still fighting, he is the best now too. I am more confident that Jones would beat Silva than I am Silva's beating GSP.

----------


## basketballfan22

I will also add a few more comments on the athleticism aspect. There is a reason why you have more and more people who "train UFC" (God, I hate when people say "UFC" instead of "MMA"). There are a lot of people who fight now too, and label themselves "fighters." These are guys who aren't nearly as athletic as the quality of athlete you will see in the NFL and NBA. You don't see many people who call themselves basketball players. It is one thing to play basketball with friends or even in a league, but it is different than what you see with people in MMA. There are way more delusional people who have the goal to eventually be in the UFC than there are people who have a goal to be in the NBA. You can't enter the NFL and NBA if you haven't been playing it for years (since high school at the VERY latest). There are still fighters whose credentials aren't that great that fight for the most elite organization, UFC. It hasn't been that long (≈ 15 years) since you saw guys like Tank Abbott fighting in the UFC.

I think people are sensitive to the idea that other sports require more athleticism because either they practice MMA or some aspect of MMA themselves, or they are huge fans of it. It is similar to how golfers (zagga, where are you at?  :Wink: ) will argue that golf is a sport. Now MMA is definitely a sport, but the level of athlete is nowhere near that which what you see at the professional level of football and basketball. Perhaps when MMA has been around long enough, has competitive pay (both on average and at the high-end), is as big as sports like football and basketball, and has simple things like fighter unions; then you may begin to see the most elite athletes transition to it. A lot of the athleticism you see in MMA fighters is a result of hard work (which is very noble); but like it or not, the potential for elite athleticism is genetic. People with the genetic potential both on a physical basis and athletic basis to be an elite athlete who also take the time to train and practice to reach their full potential will continue to choose sports like football and basketball for quite some time.

It is possible for a man with no MMA training (sans being an elite wrestler) to enter the UFC (the most elite organization) and WIN the heavyweight championship (I am looking at you Brock). This will never happen in the NFL or NBA. What is great about this comparison is the fact that Brock tried "to just enter the NFL" like he is getting an application at Starbucks, and we all saw what happened. He admits it himself that he didn't know what the hell he was doing (he played football all they until high school too). He made it to the training camp, and that was it. There will NEVER be a person who just enters the NFL, let alone win the MVP award (equivalent of winning the most prestigious MMA title).

----------


## DB1982

> I will also add a few more comments on the athleticism aspect. There is a reason why you have more and more people who "train UFC" (God, I hate when people say "UFC" instead of "MMA"). There are a lot of people who fight now too, and label themselves "fighters." These are guys who aren't nearly as athletic as the quality of athlete you will see in the NFL and NBA. You don't see many people who call themselves basketball players. It is one thing to play basketball with friends or even in a league, but it is different than what you see with people in MMA. There are way more delusional people who have the goal to eventually be in the UFC than there are people who have a goal to be in the NBA. You can't enter the NFL and NBA if you haven't been playing it for years (since high school at the VERY latest). There are still fighters whose credentials aren't that great that fight for the most elite organization, UFC. It hasn't been that long (? 15 years) since you saw guys like Tank Abbott fighting in the UFC.
> 
> I think people are sensitive to the idea that other sports require more athleticism because either they practice MMA or some aspect of MMA themselves, or they are huge fans of it. It is similar to how golfers (zagga, where are you at? ) will argue that golf is a sport. Now MMA is definitely a sport, but the level of athlete is nowhere near that which what you see at the professional level of football and basketball. Perhaps when MMA has been around long enough, has competitive pay (both on average and at the high-end), is as big as sports like football and basketball, and has simple things like fighter unions; then you may begin to see the most elite athletes transition to it. A lot of the athleticism you see in MMA fighters is a result of hard work (which is very noble); but like it or not, the potential for elite athleticism is genetic. People with the genetic potential both on a physical basis and athletic basis to be an elite athlete who also take the time to train and practice to reach their full potential will continue to choose sports like football and basketball for quite some time.
> 
> It is possible for a man with no MMA training (sans being an elite wrestler) to enter the UFC (the most elite organization) and WIN the heavyweight championship (I am looking at you Brock). This will never happen in the NFL or NBA. What is great about this comparison is the fact that Brock tried "to just enter the NFL" like he is getting an application at Starbucks, and we all saw what happened. He admits it himself that he didn't know what the hell he was doing (he played football all they until high school too). He made it to the training camp, and that was it. There will NEVER be a person who just enters the NFL, let alone win the MVP award (equivalent of winning the most prestigious MMA title).


Your comparisons are all over the place. 

Just because its been around longer or more people play football or basketball or they make more money or the fact you said why would people want to be a fighter when you can make more money with less risk with other sports all that don't mean crap.

Under your thought process that would mean Boxers are more athletic then a MMA Fighter which is laughable at best.

I have played Football Basketball and train HARD in MMA while no where near at professional level but non the less played n trained. MMA was by far the toughest.
Not to mention Larry Fitzgerald said himself in his opinion he feels he couldn't complete most of MMA training. Thats the opinion of a great NFL player. But you choose to disregard that in favor of your own opinion. 

At the end of the day these are just our opinions and you know what they say about opinions.

----------


## DB1982

Sorry to the OP for side tracking your thread.

The UFC is the best promotion company at the moment. While Bellator puts on some decent fights most if not all of bellators fighters fight their Hearst out in hopes of one day making it to the UFC.

If you like to watch MMA go check out some local amateurs fights man they go to war and its fun to watch.

----------


## basketballfan22

> Your comparisons are all over the place. 
> 
> Just because its been around longer or more people play football or basketball or they make more money or the fact you said why would people want to be a fighter when you can make more money with less risk with other sports all that don't mean crap.
> 
> Under your thought process that would mean Boxers are more athletic then a MMA Fighter which is laughable at best.
> 
> I have played Football Basketball and train HARD in MMA while no where near at professional level but non the less played n trained. MMA was by far the toughest.
> Not to mention Larry Fitzgerald said himself in his opinion he feels he couldn't complete most of MMA training. Thats the opinion of a great NFL player. But you choose to disregard that in favor of your own opinion. 
> 
> At the end of the day these are just our opinions and you know what they say about opinions.


That is how debates work. The strongest argument is one that utilizes many aspects and points to support its claim, not just one. There are a multitude of reasons why the athletes in the NFL and NBA are superior to those in the UFC or other MMA organizations (the ones I gave). My opinion is one based on facts (nothing I said was untrue), and logic then dictates the conclusion one would come to. The fact that Larry Fitzgerald said no one in the NFL can fully train in MMA is based on the fact that there is more cardio. NO ONE in MMA would be able to go to the NFL and compete. They are too slow, small, weak, and are inferior at a variety of other athletic attributes. There are currently former NFL players that made it too the UFC though. Larry could say the same thing about NFL players' not being able to train for the Tour de France. Most of the athletes would literally die if they tried preparing for that. Does that mean cyclists are better athletes too? No.

I too have trained Brazilian jiu-jitsu and muay Thai for three years, and I also played football and basketball growing up. You and I are not good indicators of what takes more athleticism since we weren't nearly good enough to play for a big-time university, let alone the NFL. The quality of the players in the NFL is beyond anything you or I can imagine. Just because you and I played football means nothing when talking about the NFL.

Name the attributes that qualify as athletic. I will attempt to do so right now: speed, acceleration, strength, endurance, flexibility, balance, agility, vertical leap, and hand-eye coordination. Athletes in the NFL and NBA possess a higher level of those attributes than MMA fighters, both on average and at the most elite level. I would put any money that the athletes from the NBA and NFL would succeed far more in other sports (including MMA) than the athletes from MMA. David Batista is an MMA fighter for God's sake. Herschel Walker STILL competes in MMA, and he is 51! He is very athletic, but do you actually believe Walker would be able to complete in the NFL? He would die.

----------


## DB1982

All of the things you named are also attributes needed to be a successful elite level MMA fighter too. 

And you see more guys from the NFL an such transitioning to MMA because its easier to get in because of simple name recognition (easy to sell tickets). And of these former NFL players competing in MMA none are of elite level or fighting opponents of a compelling calibur.

Brook Lesnar was the only one getting to roll with the big dogs and we all know how that ended he was overrated and was giving unjustified opportunities simply because his name n could sell tickets.

On top of that all these other sports you mention are team based. Where one could have an off day and still get by. Not so much in MMA its you and only you All the time. 

I look at it like this " He who trains the hardest trains to be the best" I'm my honest opinion MMA training is the hardest all around training there is for a single person (not a team) in the sports world. 

Like I said we could round and round over this at the end of the day its just our opinions

----------


## DB1982

http://www.askmen.com/top_10/sports/...st-sports.html


This ESPN chart shows boxing at number 1. And Martial art #5 and everybody can agree MMA is a sport where it takes the best of all forms of combat sports. 
So it would easily be #1

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/sportSkills

Another. 

http://www.topendsports.com/world/li...sport/espn.htm

http://m.bleacherreport.com/articles...other-athletes

I could go on and on about this but it seems I'm not the only one who believes MMA is at the Top of athleticism. While the some my list boxing that's simple because the is no such sport listed as Mixed Martial Arts. But MMA incubuses all forms of combat including Boxing Wrestling n Martial arts which were ranked respectfully at #1 ,5 & 6. .

Take what you want from this but I still feel the same MMA is top dog they are the toughest of all athletes .

----------


## gearbox

> That is how debates work. The strongest argument is one that utilizes many aspects and points to support its claim, not just one. There are a multitude of reasons why the athletes in the NFL and NBA are superior to those in the UFC or other MMA organizations (the ones I gave). My opinion is one based on facts (nothing I said was untrue), and logic then dictates the conclusion one would come to. The fact that Larry Fitzgerald said no one in the NFL can fully train in MMA is based on the fact that there is more cardio. NO ONE in MMA would be able to go to the NFL and compete. They are too slow, small, weak, and are inferior at a variety of other athletic attributes. There are currently former NFL players that made it too the UFC though. Larry could say the same thing about NFL players' not being able to train for the Tour de France. Most of the athletes would literally die if they tried preparing for that. Does that mean cyclists are better athletes too? No.
> 
> I too have trained Brazilian jiu-jitsu and muay Thai for three years, and I also played football and basketball growing up. You and I are not good indicators of what takes more athleticism since we weren't nearly good enough to play for a big-time university, let alone the NFL. The quality of the players in the NFL is beyond anything you or I can imagine. Just because you and I played football means nothing when talking about the NFL.
> 
> Name the attributes that qualify as athletic. I will attempt to do so right now: speed, acceleration, strength, endurance, flexibility, balance, agility, vertical leap, and hand-eye coordination. Athletes in the NFL and NBA possess a higher level of those attributes than MMA fighters, both on average and at the most elite level. I would put any money that the athletes from the NBA and NFL would succeed far more in other sports (including MMA) than the athletes from MMA. David Batista is an MMA fighter for God's sake. Herschel Walker STILL competes in MMA, and he is 51! He is very athletic, but do you actually believe Walker would be able to complete in the NFL? He would die.


I will not fault your opinion cause your 22. I would advice you to keep a more open mind, especially cause your only 22.
Mma takes just as much athleticism as football and vise versa. Many things mma guys can do balance wise that football guys couldn't and again, vise versa. 
Its not about who is a better athlete to which sport and you have not competed at both sports nor close to a pro level so your opinion does not have much validity. I do like hearing your point of view nonetheless. 

I am excited for tomo night

----------


## gearbox

> whaaaaaaaaaat....weidman is undefeated firstly....and has won his fights convincingly....hes also a wrestler which Silva has his weaknesses against....Weidman is more than deserving of a title shot....Silva gets paid bank regardless....yrs of course certain fighters will get him more money but its not like he wont get a 300,000 show check anyway....Weidman will expose Silva
> 
> -Beast Mode-


Give me one worthy opponent he has beat. Chose wisely! He is now famous cause the title shot he has been given. Its almost as bad as Micheal b. Thinking he was at Silva s level and belfort quickly reminded him that he is not close.

----------


## DB1982

> Give me one worthy opponent he has beat. Chose wisely! He is now famous cause the title shot he has been given. Its almost as bad as Micheal b. Thinking he was at Silva s level and belfort quickly reminded him that he is not close.


While I am a huge Silva fan . Weidman is a good fighter.
He has beat Mark Munoz ,Damian Maia & Uriah Hall are some guys he's beat.

I hope Silva does in fact win in dominating fashion. But like all great fighter age is their worst enemy and Silva is 38 .

Let's keep in mind Silva has taken very little punishment in his career. And by the numbers (stats). Is the least hit fighter in the UFC But also the most accurate also. 
Those are two astounding stats at this level in MMA. 

Weidman is a good fighter and is to be respected in the ring. But Silva is the greatest and is to be feared.

----------


## DB1982

Its a shame we all didn't live in a local area.

We could all go watch the fights have some drinks and bullshit about this same shit.

----------


## basketballfan22

> I will not fault your opinion cause your 22. I would advice you to keep a more open mind, especially cause your only 22.
> Mma takes just as much athleticism as football and vise versa. Many things mma guys can do balance wise that football guys couldn't and again, vise versa. 
> Its not about who is a better athlete to which sport and you have not competed at both sports nor close to a pro level so your opinion does not have much validity. I do like hearing your point of view nonetheless. 
> 
> I am excited for tomo night


I am actually 24, the "22" in my username is due to the fact that that is my favorite number. Also your comment about my opinion's not having much validity is exactly what I said in the second paragraph of the post you quoted. People think that because they played football before that it isn't that hard, but I am examining the athletes at the professional level.

----------


## basketballfan22

> Top 10: Hardest Sports - AskMen
> 
> 
> This ESPN chart shows boxing at number 1. And Martial art #5 and everybody can agree MMA is a sport where it takes the best of all forms of combat sports. 
> So it would easily be #1
> 
> ESPN.com: Page 2 - Sport Skills Difficulty Rankings
> 
> Another. 
> ...


Now that is the type of information I like. I think there is a bit of a disconnect between me and you though. I am not necessarily arguing which sports are harder; I am arguing about the ATHLETES CURRENTLY taking part in the NFL, NBA, and MMA. There is no denying that MMA is a sport that requires a lot of skills. If a person excelled in the athletic areas I mentioned before, there is no denying that he/she would be a beast. The fact that possessing such athletic qualities would benefit one in MMA shows that MMA is a very demanding sport.

The point I have been trying to make (since the initial reference of Jon Jones) is that the level of athlete at the highest level in football and basketball is superior to the level of athlete you see in MMA. That is not a shot at the sport at all. Please tell me you agree that if Adrian Peterson and LeBron James practiced in the many facets of MMA their entire lives, then they would be MONSTERS! I am merely suggesting (for the reasons that have been discussed ad nauseum) that the incentive for the absolute best athletes to participate in MMA over football and basketball is nonexistent, at least for now. I won't necessarily say that MMA as a sport requires more athleticism, but that is an entirely different argument regardless.

Like I mentioned before, the path to make it to the NFL is A LOT harder and more competitive than the path to make it to the UFC. You have to play the sport your whole life, compete at a very high level, go to a big name university and play excellent there, go to the Combine and demonstrate your athleticism, then hopefully get drafted. The same road does not exist for the UFC. Have you ever watched _The Ultimate Fighter_, lol?

----------


## pawn master

GSP was on Tim and Sid today (a local Toronto sports talk show Fan 590) and they asked him about Dana Whites comments that he is ducking A. Silva. GSP said " I will fight anybody at 170 I am not prepared to fight anyone at 185 at this point in my career". He went on to say that Hendricks is unlike anyone he has ever fought before and that he thinks its his biggest test yet. He also ducked the will Wiedman beat Silva tomorrow question only saying he has confidence in him and that he will be champion one day. He is as good at ducking in the ring has he is on radio. Yes I know hes a great fighter and he wins but will he ever be considered the best pound for pound? I do not think so.

----------


## basketballfan22

> GSP was on Tim and Sid today (a local Toronto sports talk show Fan 590) and they asked him about Dana Whites comments that he is ducking A. Silva. GSP said " I will fight anybody at 170 I am not prepared to fight anyone at 185 at this point in my career". He went on to say that Hendricks is unlike anyone he has ever fought before and that he thinks its his biggest test yet. He also ducked the will Wiedman beat Silva tomorrow question only saying he has confidence in him and that he will be champion one day. He is as good at ducking in the ring has he is on radio. Yes I know hes a great fighter and he wins but will he ever be considered the best pound for pound? I do not think so.


Well when you have Silva and Jon Jones, I don't think that is necessarily a knock on GSP for not being the best pound-for-pound fighter, lol. He is correct though. He has NEVER fought at middleweight before. Silva has fought a few times at light heavyweight. The idea that GSP should fight Silva is more absurd than the idea for Silva to fight Jones.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Give me one worthy opponent he has beat. Chose wisely! He is now famous cause the title shot he has been given. Its almost as bad as Micheal b. Thinking he was at Silva s level and belfort quickly reminded him that he is not close.


Tom lawlor....while hes not the cream of the crop...hes no pushovers....Demian Maia....and Mark Munoz...the guy cant help who's put in front of him....he has to go out and win just like everyone else...I wouldn't say hes famous because of the title shot hes getting....I said to myself months ago I think this is the guy to beat Silva....in fact I think Vitor can still beat Silva....he got caught with something no one does(in my opinion a lucky kick)...but I digress...

in any case I believe this will be one hell of a card

-Beast Mode-

----------


## gearbox

> GSP was on Tim and Sid today (a local Toronto sports talk show Fan 590) and they asked him about Dana Whites comments that he is ducking A. Silva. GSP said " I will fight anybody at 170 I am not prepared to fight anyone at 185 at this point in my career". He went on to say that Hendricks is unlike anyone he has ever fought before and that he thinks its his biggest test yet. He also ducked the will Wiedman beat Silva tomorrow question only saying he has confidence in him and that he will be champion one day. He is as good at ducking in the ring has he is on radio. Yes I know hes a great fighter and he wins but will he ever be considered the best pound for pound? I do not think so.


I will start by saying I love gsp. he brings a very high level of athleticism talent and desire. however he has too many wins that go to five rounds and he does not do much damage sometimes or often. yes he opposes his will on his opponents and is always in control. But he is beating them by the clock not anything else. So he cant be considered a great imo.

Silva has beaten his opponents like jones in a devastating fashion. I believe ppl are scared of silva and jones. And weid will have no choice but to attempt to take him down. But I don't see weid being better then sonnen at ground n pound. 

Basketball fan- I think it takes more athletic ability to be good at mma then football or basketball. But yes basketball and footballs talent pool is mucb larger causing it to be hard to become pro.i agree with that

----------


## pawn master

Well guys lets just hope tomorrow is worth the 70 bucks it costs to watch. The last 2 were not. I think Silva would win but if he does not at least it we will get our money's worth for a change.

----------


## pawn master

> Well when you have Silva and Jon Jones, I don't think that is necessarily a knock on GSP for not being the best pound-for-pound fighter, lol. He is correct though. He has NEVER fought at middleweight before. Silva has fought a few times a light heavyweight. The idea that GSP should fight Silva is more absurd than the idea for Silva to fight Jones.


I would put Randy Couture one of the best ever and definitely one of the most entertaining. I doubt we will ever see another man win the championship in his 40's again. I miss watching him but all good things must come to an end. Jones is just a beast I can not see anyone beating him that's in MMA right now ever, and this guys only 25 he's unreal.

----------


## gearbox

If cane or dos santos could make weight at 205 jones would be in trouble.

----------


## gearbox

> I would put Randy Couture one of the best ever and definitely one of the most entertaining. I doubt we will ever see another man win the championship in his 40's again. I miss watching him but all good things must come to an end. Jones is just a beast I can not see anyone beating him that's in MMA right now ever, and this guys only 25 he's unreal.


Randy was great to watch but not one of the best ever imo. He did do well in heavy weight when there was no talent pool . either way the guy is a warrior

----------


## basketballfan22

> Randy was great to watch but not one of the best ever imo. He did do well in heavy weight when there was no talent pool . either way the guy is a warrior


Yeah his record was definitely subpar, but I did really enjoy watching him fight.

----------


## DB1982

> Now that is the type of information I like. I think there is a bit of a disconnect between me and you though. I am not necessarily arguing which sports is harder; I am arguing about the ATHLETES CURRENTLY taking part in the NFL, NBA, and MMA. There is no denying that MMA is a sport that requires a lot of skills. If a person excelled in the athletic areas I mentioned before, there is no denying that he/she would be a beast. The fact that possessing such athletic qualities would benefit one in MMA shows that MMA is a very demanding sport.
> 
> The point I have been trying to make (since the initial reference of Jon Jones) is that the level of athlete at the highest level in football and basketball is superior to the level of athlete you see in MMA. That is not a shot at the sport at all. Please tell me you agree that if Adrian Peterson and LeBron James practiced in the many facets of MMA their entire lives, then they would be MONSTERS! I am merely suggesting (for the reasons that have been discussed ad nauseum) that the incentive for the absolute best athletes to participate in MMA over football and basketball is nonexistent, at least for now. I won't necessarily say that MMA as a sport requires more athleticism, but that is an entirely different argument regardless.
> 
> Like I mentioned before, the path to make it to the NFL is A LOT harder and more competitive than the path to make it to the UFC. You have to play the sport your whole life, compete at a very high level, go to a big name university and play excellent there, go to the Combine and demonstrate your athleticism, then hopefully get drafted. The same road does not exist for the UFC. Have you ever watched The Ultimate Fighter, lol?


No I don't believe the Lebron or AP with proper trainer could easily compete at a elite level in mma. 
That's like saying AP could easily compete in the NBA or vise versa Lebron could compete in the NFL.
While they maybe athletic. All that means nothing in the octagon. Most people can't take the punishment dished out in a single fight at an amateur level let alone a pro level.
I have linked multiple links to articles proving my point. Where professionals in the know have said Elite level MMA guys are far more athletic then a player in the NBA or NFL.

By your thought process you believe say Tom Brady or P.Manning or Dominic Sue could all Compete in the UFC simple because they made it in the NFL. And the NFL is tougher to get in to. ( I'm simply using your way of thinking which is highly flawed).
Are NFL player athletic hell yeah they are.
Does a NBA player need a high level of talent oh yeah they do.
Does an elite level MMA fighter need a high level of talent and athleticism not to mention the mind set to do what they do. 
On top of being able to stay calm and think their way out of tough situations. All the while taking huge amounts if punishment while fighting off the strengths of their opponent trying to impose his will on them. 
No teammates to come help. No pads to protect him. No sitting the bench because of concussion or to rest for a few.
No passing to ball to avoid contact. No running away to avoid danger.

You see when you train to be the best you are the best. And elite MMA fighters are just that. 
The most athletic toughest sports figures in the world. 

The reason there is a bigger talent pool to choose from in the NFL or NBA is because most people grow up playing football n basketball so there's a lot of kids honing their talent dreaming of being a Pro someday. No true with MMA. Most kids don't go around fighting their friend. And in a this day and age when the first programs that are cut from a schools sports program is wrestling is easy to see why there a bigger talent pool for the NBA or NFL.

----------


## Doom44

> No I don't believe the Lebron or AP with proper trainer could easily compete at a elite level in mma.
> That's like saying AP could easily compete in the NBA or vise versa Lebron could compete in the NFL.
> While they maybe athletic. All that means nothing in the octagon. Most people can't take the punishment dished out in a single fight at an amateur level let alone a pro level.
> I have linked multiple links to articles proving my point. Where professionals in the know have said Elite level MMA guys are far more athletic then a player in the NBA or NFL.
> 
> By your thought process you believe say Tom Brady or P.Manning or Dominic Sue could all Compete in the UFC simple because they made it in the NFL. And the NFL is tougher to get in to. ( I'm simply using your way of thinking which is highly flawed).
> Are NFL player athletic hell yeah they are.
> Does a NBA player need a high level of talent oh yeah they do.
> Does an elite level MMA fighter need a high level of talent and athleticism not to mention the mind set to do what they do.
> ...



Well say mate. I couldn't agree more !!!

----------


## basketballfan22

> No I don't believe the Lebron or AP with proper trainer could easily compete at a elite level in mma. 
> That's like saying AP could easily compete in the NBA or vise versa Lebron could compete in the NFL.
> While they maybe athletic. All that means nothing in the octagon. Most people can't take the punishment dished out in a single fight at an amateur level let alone a pro level.
> I have linked multiple links to articles proving my point. Where professionals in the know have said Elite level MMA guys are far more athletic then a player in the NBA or NFL.
> 
> By your thought process you believe say Tom Brady or P.Manning or Dominic Sue could all Compete in the UFC simple because they made it in the NFL. And the NFL is tougher to get in to. ( I'm simply using your way of thinking which is highly flawed).
> Are NFL player athletic hell yeah they are.
> Does a NBA player need a high level of talent oh yeah they do.
> Does an elite level MMA fighter need a high level of talent and athleticism not to mention the mind set to do what they do. 
> ...


The links you provided don't serve your point though. One, boxing is considered the top. I know you argued that MMA takes boxing into account, but it doesn't. It only takes punching in the face into account. Also I am not convinced those articles you linked don't rank MMA. I believe they just call MMA, "martial arts." Two, those links you provided were evaluating the sport, not the athletes at the most elite level! The only point you have is Larry Fitzgerald. One argument you have made was how NFL players wouldn't be able to train MMA, but we are seeing that is not true. MANY are training MMA in the off-season because they are capable of doing so. Also Jon Jones has said he wouldn't last two minutes in the NFL. I also made the Brock Lesnar point. While he got his ass handed to him against Cain and Overeem, the fact that he made it to the UFC so easily, let alone won the championship, shows that the level of athlete is not as high as it could and should be right now.

I am stunned that you don't think AP and LeBron wouldn't be excellent at MMA had they trained for it their entire lives. To answer one of your questions, yes I do believe LeBron would be great in the NFL as a tight end if he focused exclusively on football. Are there football and basketball players that wouldn't be great at MMA? Of course, but there would be a higher percentage of them that would do well in MMA compared to MMA fighters in the NFL or NBA.

The point about MMA's being an individual sport again doesn't serve the purpose of this debate. Yes, I love MMA primarily for the fact that it all falls on one man's shoulders. This is true for ALL individual sports (e.g. tennis, boxing, and gymnastics) though.

The points I made are the very likely reasons why better athletes enter the NFL and NBA. If there are few people who train MMA, then the competitiveness to enter the UFC (or any other organization) is not nearly as high. Competition is what drives success and innovation.

----------


## basketballfan22

I am excited about tonight's event though. It should be very fun to watch.

----------


## DB1982

Let's make one thing clear Martial Arts is not MMA. MMA is a combination of ALL forms of combat training. 
And several links suggest Boxing is #1 . Open your mind stop being bias and think for a minute if Boxing is regarded #1 and Wrestling #5 with Martial arts #6 and MMA incubuses all of these and so mush more it would incline you to come to the conclusion that if there was such a sport that want by the name of MMA it would in fact be #1

Lebron can't even handle the NBA without crying about a simple smack. But you seem to believe he could play in the NFL or compete in MMA. Really ?? You honestly can't be serious.

And just because your good at a certain sport doesn't mean you'll excel at others.

Mike Tyson said it best. " Everyone's got a plan until they get punched in the face".
NFL n NBA players excel at their sports respectfully but then again its a team sport. Where would these guys be without there teams ??? No where.

Look at Lebron for instance he couldn't get it done by himself in Cleveland . So he sold out along with others to create a super team. To do what he couldn't on his own. 

I could post a million more links to educated people in the know regarding combat sports above teams sports but you'll still argue that too. 
Which is fine. But judging from your name its clear your way too bias to ever agree even if its god himself saying it. 

Brock Lesnar was giving that title to sell tickets point blank. End of story . You know it full n clear no reason to argue it.


Since we are talking who's the most athletic figures of all sports at this put in time. 

Let's see about this take your best NBA or NFL star and pit them against the champion in the UFC of their weight class and see how well they fair in the octagon.

Since combat sports are a true measure of WHO'S better of 2 individuals .

And not a measure of who's faster or quicker or benches the most. 
Its a measure of who's better .

Not of who can run the fastest in perfect condition. Or push a sled. Or make a 3pt.

Take all the pads. Balls, teammates,shoes everything out the picture. And who's the best at this point in time. MMA wins hands down every time .

Also combat sports have been around Far longer then any team sport.

----------


## DB1982

Here's another and please do take the time to open your mind and read. And understand MMA again is ranked at #1

http://www.muscleprodigy.com/top-10-...arcl-1913.html

----------


## DB1982

Figured I'd add this just in case you didn't follow the link you could still see where MMA ranks on the list and what said about the sport. 
To top it off it includes statements made about Lebron James competing in MMA all to which draw to the same conclusion I've been saying since the beginning of this debate.

----------


## pawn master

> If cane or dos santos could make weight at 205 jones would be in trouble.


I completely disagree.

----------


## basketballfan22

> Let's make one thing clear Martial Arts is not MMA. MMA is a combination of ALL forms of combat training. 
> And several links suggest Boxing is #1 . Open your mind stop being bias and think for a minute if Boxing is regarded #1 and Wrestling #5 with Martial arts #6 and MMA incubuses all of these and so mush more it would incline you to come to the conclusion that if there was such a sport that want by the name of MMA it would in fact be #1
> 
> Lebron can't even handle the NBA without crying about a simple smack. But you seem to believe he could play in the NFL or compete in MMA. Really ?? You honestly can't be serious.
> 
> And just because your good at a certain sport doesn't mean you'll excel at others.
> 
> Mike Tyson said it best. " Everyone's got a plan until they get punched in the face".
> NFL n NBA players excel at their sports respectfully but then again its a team sport. Where would these guys be without there teams ??? No where.
> ...


A few things first. I have an open mind on most topics, including this one. Yes, basketball is my favorite sport; but I love MMA too. I think it is you who has more bias because you train MMA. Secondly, implying I won't read your links is ridiculous. I clearly read all of the links you posted; that is why I commented on their comparing the sports and not the athletes.

You can't be serious about LeBron. He played football all through high school, you do know? His crying about being hit has nothing to do with toughness as it does about getting the call. He is not actually hurt when he gets fouled. Have you not seen how many NFL general managers have expressed interest in giving LeBron a shot? Also I have never said that LeBron could just enter the NFL or even the UFC. I said if he played it his whole life like he has basketball, then he would be able to.

You continue to argue about sport versus sport. Let's simplify this as much as possible. Name the greatest athletes in MMA. Personally, I believe the top two are Jon Jones and Georges St. Pierre. If you think someone else is superior, then name them. Now using the athletic attributes I included in one of my other posts, compare these two with AP, LeBron, Reggie Bush, Calvin Johnson, etc. The ONLY attribute I see Jon and GSP being superior in is endurance. That's it! The article you just linked does the best job in arguing the point; but just because they include the name LeBron James, doesn't hide the fact that they are comparing the SPORTS. Another problem is that article is not written by experts. I can link random articles from Bleacher Report that support my claim. Also the way the author rated only a FEW of the possible athletic attributes is greatly flawed. MMA requires more strength than football? Not even close. Have you ever watched the Combine before. NFL (not just football) players are insanely strong.

Beyond the eye test which shows that the athletes in the NFL and NBA are superior to the likes of Matt Mitrione, Lyoto Machida, and Chael Sonnen, you really believe in the short time that MMA has been around that the best athletes in the world decided to take it up. Read what Jon Jones has to say about this argument. His two brothers play in the NFL. He maintains that the athletes in the NFL (not football players) are superior to the athletes in the UFC. Don't think of it as Jon Jones the MMA fighter and Adrian Peterson the football player, but instead throw away the respective sports they are apart of. Think of it as Jon Jones the person and Adrian Peterson the person.

Finally Brock got his title shot because of tickets, correct; but he still had to WIN the fights he was in! He beat the fighters he was put in front of.

You keep knocking team sports and argue how much more noble individual sports are which is fine, but we are looking at the best athletes in the particular sport. Also "who can run the fastest" is a very important aspect of athleticism and so is raw strength or "who can bench the most" like you say. Those are athletic qualities.

----------


## gearbox

> I completely disagree.


I think the dragon can beat jones if given another shot. I am not saying jones is not good but for him to be amazing he needs 10 plus title defenses at least. He almost lost to Belfort cause an immature error on his part I think. But he is young so thats expected

----------


## basketballfan22

> I think the dragon can beat jones if given another shot. I am not saying jones is not good but for him to be amazing he needs 10 plus title defenses at least. He almost lost to Belfort cause an immature error on his part I think. But he is young so thats expected


I understand your hesitation to anoint Jones as an all-time great because he has to win more fights, but I think it's fair to say the man is a beast and has the potential to be the GOAT. I really don't see how Lyoto beats him though. He was competitive the first round of the fight, but I think Jones has too many tools. Also his close loss to Vitor was just a result from a lapse in judgment. It demonstrates his toughness though. Did you see his fight against Chael? It's insane that he didn't notice his toe until after Rogan told him, lol.

----------


## DB1982

Honestly I'm done with it. I've wasted enough time on this. 

I'm nowhere near Bias my Favorite sports are NFL n MMA. The NBA is now a joke full sissies and floppers. 
So when you compare them to real athletes I laugh.

I train in MMA because I simply enjoy the challenge and respect that goes along with.

Like I've said before this all about our opinions. Yours n mine. There no right or wrong answers just opinions. 

If we were at a bar this is when we agree to disagree then take a couple shots and enjoy the fights.

----------


## basketballfan22

> Honestly I'm done with it. I've wasted enough time on this. 
> 
> I'm nowhere near Bias my Favorite sports are NFL n MMA. The NBA is now a joke full sissies and floppers. 
> So when you compare them to real athletes I laugh.
> 
> I train in MMA because I simply enjoy the challenge and respect that goes along with.
> 
> Like I've said before this all about our opinions. Yours n mine. There no right or wrong answers just opinions. 
> 
> If we were at a bar this is when we agree to disagree then take a couple shots and enjoy the fights.


Lol, what do you mean? It's not like you and I have over half of the posts in this thread.  :Smilie:

----------


## DB1982

> Lol, what do you mean? It's not like you and I have over half of the posts in this thread.


I know right hahaha. Lol

----------


## pawn master

> I think the dragon can beat jones if given another shot. I am not saying jones is not good but for him to be amazing he needs 10 plus title defenses at least. He almost lost to Belfort cause an immature error on his part I think. But he is young so thats expected


Maybe we have been watching different ufc? Dragon is such a huge disappointment since he won the belt. I think he lost to Hendo even though they gave him the decision. I do not think he will ever win anything ever again. Way over rated. Jones has just destroyed all comers it has not even been close. I think 2 years from now there will be no doubt because this guy is not losing anytime soon.

----------


## basketballfan22

> Maybe we have been watching different ufc? Dragon is such a huge disappointment since he won the belt. I think he lost to Hendo even though they gave him the decision. I do not think he will ever win anything ever again. Way over rated. Jones has just destroyed all comers it has not even been close. I think 2 years from now there will be no doubt because this guy is not losing anytime soon.


Yep, I agree with everything you just said. It is funny considering people like Rogan were calling Lyoto unbeatable.

----------


## DB1982

> Maybe we have been watching different ufc? Dragon is such a huge disappointment since he won the belt. I think he lost to Hendo even though they gave him the decision. I do not think he will ever win anything ever again. Way over rated. Jones has just destroyed all comers it has not even been close. I think 2 years from now there will be no doubt because this guy is not losing anytime soon.


Jones is a great fighter. But he's a true heavy weight fighting at light heavy weight.
The same goes for A.Silva the key differance is at least Silva has moved up to 205lbs and still destroyed his opponents with ease.

I honestly don't believe J.Jones can compete against guys his own size. 
So until he moves up and fights opponents his size or bigger he won't be regarded as the pound for pound champ like Silva.

----------


## basketballfan22

> Jones is a great fighter. But he's a true heavy weight fighting at light heavy weight.
> The same goes for A.Silva the key differance is at least Silva has moved up to 205lbs and still destroyed his opponents with ease.
> 
> I honestly don't believe J.Jones can compete against guys his own size. 
> So until he moves up and fights opponents his size or bigger he won't be regarded as the pound for pound champ like Silva.


This brings up one big issue I have with boxing and MMA. Weigh-ins need to occur the day of the fight, not the day before. This will force fighters to fight at their natural weight instead of dropping insane amounts of weight to fight at a smaller weight class, then putting back most of that weight during fight night. Jon Jones is one of the vast majority of fighters who cut a lot of weight. Forrest Griffin walks around at 240! GSP walks around at 194. Thiago Alves walks around 205 and cuts to 170! This was one reason why I was such a huge fan of Fedor when he fought. It is also a reason why I enjoy watching Cain and Frankie Edgar fight.

I disagree about Jones though. Eventually (hopefully after his next fight if he and Silva don't sign a fight contract), Jon will move to heavyweight; and I believe he will win the title. His athleticism and skill level are just insane.

----------


## DB1982

> This brings up one big issue I have with boxing and MMA. Weigh-ins need to occur the day of the fight, not the day before. This will force fighters to fight at their natural weight instead of dropping insane amounts of weight to fight at a smaller weight class, then putting back most of that weight during fight night. Jon Jones is one of the vast majority of fighters who cut a lot of weight. Forrest Griffin walks around at 240! GSP walks around at 194. Thiago Alves walks around 205 and cuts to 170! This was one reason why I was such a huge fan of Fedor when he fought. It is also a reason why I enjoy watching Cain and Frankie Edgar fight.
> 
> .


I agree 100% with your statements and have preached this samething for years now.
Frankie is one of my favorite fighters for this exact reason Cain too..
I'm not a really a fan of Fedor but do respect his legacy .
I'm glad we finely agree on something. Lol

----------


## pawn master

time will tell. This Barboza is great. He will be champ one day. Brutal leg kicks.

----------


## Zodiac82

Let the games begiiiin....(that means the fights are starting lol)

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Zodiac82

god I cant stand cub Swanson

-Beast Mode-

----------


## DB1982

Wow . Frankie Edgar is a beast.

----------


## Zodiac82

here we go

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Zodiac82

whoooooaaah and there it IS babyyyyyy!!!!!

-Beast Mode-

----------


## DB1982

Serves Silva right for acting like that

Huge Silva fan but not for that bs

----------


## Doom44

Ohhhhhh god. Silva loose

----------


## basketballfan22

End of an era boys! I was never that big of a fan of Silva, so for Silva fans I am sure that one hurts. I recall when Fedor finally lost. I was crushed, lol. Although I was not a huge fan of his, I didn't really dislike him either. I sure as hell respected his talent and accomplishments though. He is the greatest fighter of all time, but now it is time for the new generation of fighters to reign. Only GSP remains on top from the last generation.

There goes any possibility of a superfight though.

----------


## basketballfan22

> I agree 100% with your statements and have preached this samething for years now.
> Frankie is one of my favorite fighters for this exact reason Cain too..
> I'm not a really a fan of Fedor but do respect his legacy .
> I'm glad we finely agree on something. Lol


Lmao. Yeah, it is nice to agree on something.

----------


## Zodiac82

> End of an era boys! I was never that big of a fan of Silva, so for Silva fans I am sure that one hurts. I recall when Fedor finally lost. I was crushed, lol. Although I was not a huge fan of his, I didn't really dislike him either. I sure as hell respected his talent and accomplishments though. He is the greatest fighter of all time, but now it is time for the new generation of fighters to reign. Only GSP remains on top from the last generation.
> 
> There goes any possibility of a superfight though.


Until he faces Hendricks

-Beast Mode-

----------


## gearbox

I am embarrassed for Silva. He was acting like an utter fool. I am glad he got knocked out and now hopefully he will come back to reality.
Props to weid for keeping his guard up and gm plan.

I believe gsp will lose to Hendricks. The guy is to powerful with his hands. He only needs to connect onc3 and he has 5 rounds to accomplish this. Assuming he doesnt gas out

----------


## t-dogg

> I am embarrassed for Silva. He was acting like an utter fool. I am glad he got knocked out and now hopefully he will come back to reality.
> Props to weid for keeping his guard up and gm plan.
> 
> I believe gsp will lose to Hendricks. The guy is to powerful with his hands. He only needs to connect onc3 and he has 5 rounds to accomplish this. Assuming he doesnt gas out




I hope people understand that he gave the belt way, he didn't lose it.





P.s. little fun fact. Anderson never let anyone hold his belt before this fight. This time in pictures Anderson and chris both held it. "Foreshadowing at its best"

----------


## pawn master

> I hope people understand that he gave the belt way, he didn't lose it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. little fun fact. Anderson never let anyone hold his belt before this fight. This time in pictures Anderson and chris both held it. "Foreshadowing at its best"


I agree that UFC might just have done Don King on us last night. Kind of looked like Silva took a dive to me. This fight had a Guaranteed rematch by Dana before it started. Wondering if this was just a huge pay day myself. I hope not. I will be paying very close attention to the next set of crap coming out of the mouths of UFC for the next little while. Lately it seems a lot of decisions have also gone to what is best money wise for the UFC.

# Not another f**cking Mcmahon

----------


## BG

At first I kinda thought it was thrown, thinking back Anderson has a good chin. But he took some real good shots in that first round, if you watch it again, many were very solid. When he got up after the gnp he was very tired, that wasnt an act at first, then he started clowning around after taking the break between rounds.

I just think he has to much pride to take a dive, he's a national hero, he couldnt walk around his home town anymore. I did look suspect but after seeing the replay from the side, not the original view, he took 3 identical shots and that last one was hard and right on the money. A real good jaw shot, especially after being softened up will put anybody down.

On another note, I dont think Dana White would even think of doing anything like that. Imagine if it came out what boxing would say? They make insane money, month after month...year after year....more and more. Theres no need for it.

In the end I think Anderson got softened up in the first round and got caught clowning around in the second....he got what we all know he deserved...KTFO !

----------


## t-dogg

> I agree that UFC might just have done Don King on us last night. Kind of looked like Silva took a dive to me. This fight had a Guaranteed rematch by Dana before it started. Wondering if this was just a huge pay day myself. I hope not. I will be paying very close attention to the next set of crap coming out of the mouths of UFC for the next little while. Lately it seems a lot of decisions have also gone to what is best money wise for the UFC.
> 
> # Not another f**cking Mcmahon


I don't think the UFC told him to take a dive at all. I just think Anderson didn't want it anymore. What better way to do it lol. Everyone should watch his documentary "like water" . 



I highly dout he will return.

----------


## Zodiac82

it looked weird at first....kinda of like a grazed shot....but seeing the replay..it was a well placed one and even the stop looked early....until you saw the replay and hhe was out after the first shot after he hit the ground....kudos to the ref...for once

Silva definitely did not throw the fight....he does what he does in mostly all his matches and this time he was goin against someone who 1. was more than capable of beating him and 2. didnt let it phase him..

the first round was gonna determine who was gonna win IMO...and after he took him down and and exposed him I knew he was gonna win...good fight....good card

-Beast Mode-

----------


## DB1982

Honestly its terrible as a Huge a MMA fan. That the fight played out the way it did. 

We all know Silva is WAY better then what we saw last night. 
Yes Silva always taughts but rarely ever do we see him goof off.
Its just sucks that most of us didn't get to see the fight we thought we'd see, and I don't mean Silva winning . I mean everyone figured we enjoy a war. Not a playground fight.

Yes that's because Weidman is a good fighter but mostly because Silva was acting an ass and got exactly what he deserved.
Now having said that I don't believe Weidman is a better fighter than Silva.
Weidman was just lucky enough to fight an overconfident cocky Silva. 

Its just seems Silva has lost the Hunger to be a Champion. Especially since all he's been talking about as of late is him wanting to fight Roy Jones Jr.

How do you go in to a fight against Weidman thinking about fighting a old Boxer??
And we all know that Dana White would never allow his middleweight Champ to fight a washed up boxer with a punchers chance of making a mockery of MMA.

But now the the title is out of the picture. Dana white is saying it could happen. Hmmmm

This isn't the 1st time Silva has asked to fight Roy Jones Jr either. Silva asked Dana for the fight around 4yrs ago. But Dana said hell no. Like he again did this time.
But now the title is out the picture Dana said he's warming up to the idea. Hmm

Was this Silva's plan the whole time? 
Maybe that's why he doesn't want a rematch?
One thing is for sure Dana will be pushing for an rematch because of the money potential. 
So what I believe happens is Silva agrees to a rematch after he gets the fight he's been asking for for years.

----------


## BG

^^^ That would be great if he did rematch and fought 100%, we do deserve that. He kinda left it open how "he didnt fight hard or take it seriously", thats so shitty. 

Why would he want to lose a fight like that before fighting Jones? Maybe so Jones would under estimate him, make Dana mad. Im not sure of the logic?\.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

I wish WarMachine was till an active member. Quite a colorful real life character btw but man his input after these fights was always awesome, as our others, but he has a matter of fact way of laying it out there I miss around here.

----------


## BG

> I wish WarMachine was till an active member. Quite a colorful real life character btw but man his input after these fights was always awesome, as our others, but he has a matter of fact way of laying it out there I miss around here.


He was a top notch for sure !! Wasnt he part of the Nogera(SP) team?

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> He was a top notch for sure !! Wasnt he part of the Nogera(SP) team?


Yes. Then a myriad of personal issues etc that its not my place to put out there but not to hard to find either. At any rate I miss him around here.

----------


## gearbox

silva got way to cock and paid the price for it. We cant take anything he says immediately after the fight. give it a chance to soak in and we will see where this goes.
My first thought was now he lost he doesn't have to worry about fighting jones and he gets a big money rematch and then another after beating Weidman like he should of. Sounds like a huge two fight deal. Especially when he said I do not want a rematch. You know everyone that watch UFC wants to see a rematch.

----------


## t-dogg

> silva got way to cock and paid the price for it. We cant take anything he says immediately after the fight. give it a chance to soak in and we will see where this goes.
> My first thought was now he lost he doesn't have to worry about fighting jones and he gets a big money rematch and then another after beating Weidman like he should of. Sounds like a huge two fight deal. Especially when he said I do not want a rematch. You know everyone that watch UFC wants to see a rematch.


http://www.mmatorch.com/artman2/publ...l#.UdnIjLu9KK1

----------


## pawn master

I watched this fight over and over today and the one right he takes after dodging the first 2 seemed to hit him and it looks like his eyes start to roll back but the shots on the ground did not even connect. Seems real fishy to me.

----------


## Zodiac82

> I watched this fight over and over today and the one right he takes after dodging the first 2 seemed to hit him and it looks like his eyes start to roll back but the shots on the ground did not even connect. Seems real fishy to me.


eyes rolled back after left hook....and first right punch on the ground KO'd him....the other punches didnt land

-Beast Mode-

----------


## gearbox

The whole fight was a joke. Not sure what anderson was doing or his game plan for losing. But Anderson didnt go in the cage trying to win.

----------


## t-dogg

> The whole fight was a joke. Not sure what anderson was doing or his game plan for losing. But Anderson didnt go in the cage trying to win.


I'm very curious as to how this will turn out in the next few months.

----------


## pawn master

Silva says he is leaning towards retiring, which adds more fuel to the fire. There's a lot of unhappy fans every where.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Silva says he is leaning towards retiring, which adds more fuel to the fire. There's a lot of unhappy fans every where.


True but you know what I can see it. I mean hell what has the guy not accomplished? Even though he isnt a billionaire (millionare im sure) he is living like one in brazil, national hero, loaded, worked his ass of in the fighting game for how many years/ Good for him if he does. I dont care for him, but should he not step in the cage again his elite legacy is already cemented.

----------


## t-dogg

> Silva says he is leaning towards retiring, which adds more fuel to the fire. There's a lot of unhappy fans every where.


Dana white just said rematch should be at UFC 168 in December. If Anderson agrees.

----------


## pawn master

That's what Dana wants but in the post fight Silva looked and acted like he was retiring saying he wants 4 months to think about it and spend with his family. That would put us to Oct. then 2 months to train, I guess it could happen I am waiting to hear the announcement that he is done. I would bet on it! If he just came out and retired now it would really look bad.

----------


## gearbox

> Dana white just said rematch should be at UFC 168 in December. If Anderson agrees.


Interesting that dana thinks he wants to fight again. I know one thing is Silva is money hungry. Yes he has a lot but he wants more which I am curious to think he lost so they can do the 2 more fights after if he won then its gsp jones talk again.
But i still have3 trouble thinking he lost on purpose. 
I too watched the fight over and over again and he was acting so out of character, even for him.

----------


## t-dogg

> Interesting that dana thinks he wants to fight again. I know one thing is Silva is money hungry. Yes he has a lot but he wants more which I am curious to think he lost so they can do the 2 more fights after if he won then its gsp jones talk again.
> But i still have3 trouble thinking he lost on purpose.
> I too watched the fight over and over again and he was acting so out of character, even for him.


There's video of him saying a perfect ending would be him lossing and being knocked out.

----------


## gearbox

> There's video of him saying a perfect ending would be him lossing and being knocked out.


This is all interesting and shocking. I bet money he will accept a rematch

----------


## t-dogg

> This is all interesting and shocking. I bet money he will accept a rematch


Anderson wants the rematch in February.

----------


## BG

> Anderson wants the rematch in February.


Has he spoke anymore about the fight? Not just fight after the fight?

----------


## t-dogg

> Has he spoke anymore about the fight? Not just fight after the fight?


Not that I've seen nor heard.

----------


## Doom44

I thought he said he don't want a rematch nor fight for champion anymore?

----------


## gearbox

Its all about hype

----------


## fighting4life

I know personally for a fact that Silva wasn't very pleased with the amount of money he has been getting it's not as much as a lot of people think.

----------


## DB1982

> I know personally for a fact that Silva wasn't very pleased with the amount of money he has been getting it's not as much as a lot of people think.



He made $600,000 just to show up. Another $200,000 if he would have won.

Plus that doesn't include any PPV sharing profits or any sponsors he may have.

----------


## Zodiac82

> He made $600,000 just to show up. Another $200,000 if he would have won.
> 
> Plus that doesn't include any PPV sharing profits or any sponsors he may have.


this is what I was gonna point out...yeh theres training fees and this and that....but the guy has plenty of money

-Beast Mode-

----------


## t-dogg

> I thought he said he don't want a rematch nor fight for champion anymore?


He makes bank. Now he wants to fight before the years end.

----------


## fighting4life

> He made $600,000 just to show up. Another $200,000 if he would have won.
> 
> Plus that doesn't include any PPV sharing profits or any sponsors he may have.



That's not much when your considered p4p the best in the sport man. Like I said I personally know he was not happy with the amount of money he was getting. But I will agree there is some major cash in the PPV bonus

----------


## pawn master

Plus when you consider he fights twice a year and what boxers get for a much less popular sport. 1.2 million is nice but after tax and all that he's lucky he lives in Brazil where its a lot cheaper. He must make bank on endorsements too.

----------


## DB1982

> Plus when you consider he fights twice a year and what boxers get for a much less popular sport. 1.2 million is nice but after tax and all that he's lucky he lives in Brazil where its a lot cheaper. He must make bank on endorsements too.


Boxing is way more popular. MMA is still in its infancy.
Let's not forget how corrupt boxing is because of money. 
Also in boxing PPV normally only the star in the main events gets big money.

Besides in my eyes he makes plenty. I work HARD all year for a fraction of what he makes in 30mins. 
So yes while he doesn't make 10s of millions per fight he still pulls in millions each time he walks in the cage.

----------


## fighting4life

> Boxing is way more popular. MMA is still in its infancy.
> Let's not forget how corrupt boxing is because of money. 
> Also in boxing PPV normally only the star in the main events gets big money.
> 
> Besides in my eyes he makes plenty. I work HARD all year for a fraction of what he makes in 30mins. 
> So yes while he doesn't make 10s of millions per fight he still pulls in millions each time he walks in the cage.



Keyword there in your eyes and probably many other peoples eyes as well.

----------


## BG

> He made $600,000 just to show up. Another $200,000 if he would have won.
> 
> Plus that doesn't include any PPV sharing profits or any sponsors he may have.


I would have thought he would make more then that, many others have.

----------


## DB1982

> I would have thought he would make more then that, many others have.


You have to understand these are only the numbers the UFC reports. As a Privately owned company The UFC doesn't have foreclose profits or payouts.

This is only the minimum payout for Silva it doesn't include Silva PPV sharing Profit.

So all said and done i'd venture to say Silva makes 2-3+ million per fight.

----------


## fighting4life

He has made 20+ mill in his career if you count the PPV money and bonus from sponsors and other things. But still with all that he was not happy with the amount he was getting for being the p4p king... Also a lot of us that are involved with the MMA/UFC gave Weidman a decent chance at a upset...

----------


## t-dogg

> You have to understand these are only the numbers the UFC reports. As a Privately owned company The UFC doesn't have foreclose profits or payouts.
> 
> This is only the minimum payout for Silva it doesn't include Silva PPV sharing Profit.
> 
> So all said and done i'd venture to say Silva makes 2-3+ million per fight.


Anderson's approx net worth is 10million.

----------


## gearbox

You gotta realize also how many ppl I bet he supports like family cousins uncles trainers coaches and its kinda the culture down there. At least I got that idea the 5 times I have been to brazil.
Plus he opened up a business here in America and I bet he got taken for a ride.

----------


## t-dogg

> You gotta realize also how many ppl I bet he supports like family cousins uncles trainers coaches and its kinda the culture down there. At least I got that idea the 5 times I have been to brazil.
> Plus he opened up a business here in America and I bet he got taken for a ride.


He also has multi gyms.





You guys can't compare mma pay to boxing. Yes the normal pay is the same, but people don't understand that mayweather does EVERYTHInG to promote his fights. That's how he makes the most. Look it up. Boxing is a dieting sport. Sure the top, top handful make coin, but the others don't.

----------


## fighting4life

> He also has multi gyms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys can't compare mma pay to boxing. Yes the normal pay is the same, but people don't understand that mayweather does EVERYTHInG to promote his fights. That's how he makes the most. Look it up. Boxing is a dieting sport. Sure the top, top handful make coin, but the others don't.



I agree for the most part.. But its like that in MMA as well only the top handful make the dollars lol.

----------


## t-dogg

> I agree for the most part.. But its like that in MMA as well only the top handful make the dollars lol.


Retread what I wrote. That's what I said.

----------


## fighting4life

my bad I thought u were referring just to boxing.  :Smilie:

----------


## pawn master

> Boxing is way more popular. MMA is still in its infancy.
> Let's not forget how corrupt boxing is because of money. 
> Also in boxing PPV normally only the star in the main events gets big money.
> 
> Besides in my eyes he makes plenty. I work HARD all year for a fraction of what he makes in 30mins. 
> So yes while he doesn't make 10s of millions per fight he still pulls in millions each time he walks in the cage.


I understand that. I would be very happy to make what he makes because I do not come close to that either. All I am saying is a low end athlete in any sport makes $600,000 plus a year. Is is the best all time to be making that amount of money is under paid to me. And really you think boxing is more popular then UFC? I do not know about that U.S. but here in Canada you can watch some form of UFC 3 times a day on basic cable. Boxing is on maybe once a week. Every time I hear them talking about boxing its the same old that its a dying sport. I only pay attention when there's an event in boxing now. I use to watch all the time in the Tyson era.

----------


## t-dogg

> I understand that. I would be very happy to make what he makes because I do not come close to that either. All I am saying is a low end athlete in any sport makes $600,000 plus a year. Is is the best all time to be making that amount of money is under paid to me. And really you think boxing is more popular then UFC? I do not know about that U.S. but here in Canada you can watch some form of UFC 3 times a day on basic cable. Boxing is on maybe once a week. Every time I hear them talking about boxing its the same old that its a dying sport. I only pay attention when there's an event in boxing now. I use to watch all the time in the Tyson era.


Also keep in mind mma is a much newer sport then everything else. Takes time to grow. I.e, more money.

----------


## fighting4life

> I understand that. I would be very happy to make what he makes because I do not come close to that either. All I am saying is a low end athlete in any sport makes $600,000 plus a year. Is is the best all time to be making that amount of money is under paid to me. And really you think boxing is more popular then UFC? I do not know about that U.S. but here in Canada you can watch some form of UFC 3 times a day on basic cable. Boxing is on maybe once a week. Every time I hear them talking about boxing its the same old that its a dying sport. I only pay attention when there's an event in boxing now. I use to watch all the time in the Tyson era.


I think boxing is dying out to the basic younger gen fans honestly.....but there is still alot of fans out there and still 1+ million ppv events.. I read a article I am trying to find it was to why boxing isnt seen on cable as much and it had some thing to do with contracts and networks. MMA for sure is coming up though I heard some thing about atleast 800k buys for the Silva fight and those are pretty damn good.

Any way I grew up boxing man had 80+ AM fights and a few pro fights as well I ended up switching to MMA for the fact that there is many aspects of fighting and I liked how the sponsors seem to be more involved...I will say that the pay for me starting in the MMA was way less then it was for my first boxing fight.

----------


## DB1982

> I think boxing is dying out to the basic younger gen fans honestly.....but there is still alot of fans out there and still 1+ million ppv events.. I read a article I am trying to find it was to why boxing isnt seen on cable as much and it had some thing to do with contracts and networks. MMA for sure is coming up though I heard some thing about atleast 800k buys for the Silva fight and those are pretty damn good.
> 
> Any way I grew up boxing man had 80+ AM fights and a few pro fights as well I ended up switching to MMA for the fact that there is many aspects of fighting and I liked how the sponsors seem to be more involved...I will say that the pay for me starting in the MMA was way less then it was for my first boxing fight.


The difference between Boxing n MMA or specifically UFC is. Boxing has tons of promoters and so does MMA. But the UFC is trying to be more like the NFL ,NBA n MBL . Where the UFC is fronting the cash n signing all the right deals to be the BIG dog. Thus making Bellator n others seem like amateurs. Then if a competitor gets a little to big UFC just buys them out.

----------


## fighting4life

Looks like the rematch is set for DEC

----------


## t-dogg

> Looks like the rematch is set for DEC


http://youtu.be/0Rx69NXgIjw

----------


## gearbox

So dec it is.

----------


## pawn master

A friend was telling me last night Silva had agreed to take the rematch on Dec. 28th. I did not hear that myself. Anyone else confirm?

----------


## pawn master

Looks like so lol. Should have read the previous 3 posts. Awesome I bet he wins. I doubt he will play games this time, he will be all business.

----------


## GrimmReaper

> Steven Seagal Joins The Weidman Camp - YouTube


very cool

----------


## BG

> You have to understand these are only the numbers the UFC reports. As a Privately owned company The UFC doesn't have foreclose profits or payouts.
> 
> This is only the minimum payout for Silva it doesn't include Silva PPV sharing Profit.
> 
> So all said and done i'd venture to say Silva makes 2-3+ million per fight.


Wow thats very good money.



Hmm Dec, still not going to pay for, they dont deserve it, Ill watch it in the morning.

----------


## gearbox

> Wow thats very good money.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm Dec, still not going to pay for, they dont deserve it, Ill watch it in the morning.


What do you mean watch it in the morning? The highlights?

----------


## Zodiac82

> What do you mean watch it in the morning? The highlights?


sites that show the fights....u have to click on on each individual fight....or just look up the fights ud want to see...

I do it all the time the next day....I even stumbled upon a streaming site when GSP fought Diaz and watched the last 4 rounds

-Beast Mode-

----------


## pawn master

I just go for a good meal at one of the bars in town and watch for free usually.

----------


## DB1982

> I just go for a good meal at one of the bars in town and watch for free usually.


Yup same here me and my buddies get together for all the fights at BW3's.

----------


## BG

^^Nice they dont do that around here  :Frown: 

I think they charge to much for it. A local place did it with out paying because a bunch of my friends and I would go. We would ask if he had it, he would rent it but I guess that isnt enough, he got busted, had to pay 10G. I felt horrible, real good guy, ended up passing away of cancer and the place just sit the way it was.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Yup same here me and my buddies get together for all the fights at BW3's.


yep 5 dollar cover...not bad...and actually last time they didnt even charge a cover for the Silva fight

-Beast Mode-

----------


## gearbox

At bww here they show every fight and have booths outside with about 10 flat screens showing the fight so you have the place full to capacity and about 100 ppl standing around the walk way area of the restaurant. Its in a big area of a movie theater and other restaurants. Crazy how packed it was for this last fight.
The restaurant across the street not showing the fight had plenty of tables available. Seems the $55 investment would be beneficial for them.

----------


## DB1982

> At bww here they show every fight and have booths outside with about 10 flat screens showing the fight so you have the place full to capacity and about 100 ppl standing around the walk way area of the restaurant. Its in a big area of a movie theater and other restaurants. Crazy how packed it was for this last fight.
> The restaurant across the street not showing the fight had plenty of tables available. Seems the $55 investment would be beneficial for them.


Restaurant/Businesses don't pay $55 per ppv. They have to pay based on how many can people the establishment can seat. So a buddy of mine pays like $1500 for a PPV at his medium sized bar.

----------


## t-dogg

> Restaurant/Businesses don't pay $55 per ppv. They have to pay based on how many can people the establishment can seat. So a buddy of mine pays like $1500 for a PPV at his medium sized bar.


Correct lol.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Restaurant/Businesses don't pay $55 per ppv. They have to pay based on how many can people the establishment can seat. So a buddy of mine pays like $1500 for a PPV at his medium sized bar.


yep....although a lot of places dont...some are lucky and never get caught and other are not so lucky

-Beast Mode-

----------


## pawn master

Really so BP's has to pay out thousands of dollars for a PPV. I never would have guessed that at all. I figured there was a set price for establishments compared to private residences but that seems like a lot for a few hours of PPV. I am sure the smaller places I have been to are not paying that LOL. I went to the last one and it was busy but a different crowd. That bar is always busy on a Sat night so I bet they just air it. I am going to try to find out though I am interested in knowing.

----------


## Frank egg white

We could go on and on and on...  :Smilie:

----------

